# Hit the Jackpot !!!



## barnett (Nov 22, 2017)

I went to an auction Friday and hit the jackpot, a mill and a lot of tooling for it. Here goes... dividing head w/ plates and tailstock...woodrift cutters, 6" palmgren swivel vise... 3" boring head...mill clamp set....rotary cross slide table...4 large parallels...tap wrench...small angle plate...coaxial indicator...mill cutters and slitting saws... collet rack and collets and also came with a phase converter. all for 1 money !!!
.


----------



## bfk (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice haul.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 22, 2017)

Very nice! You were the right guy in the right place at the right time!


----------



## brino (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow! One stop milling setup.
Congratulations!

-brino


----------



## dlane (Nov 22, 2017)

Is there a motor somewhere


----------



## barnett (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes, the motor was  taken off so they could get it out of the basement/garage it was in.  It was a shame I didn't need another lathe, they sold a 9" southbend  and a 14" grizzly for less than $600 each with both chucks and the SB had a taper attach and QC gearbox.
I'll be selling my other mill, its a U.S. Machine tool horizontal with a vertical head too. I gotta make some room.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2017)

Awesome! Congrats on the score!


----------



## kvt (Nov 23, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2017)

What did you pay for all of that?


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 23, 2017)

_It's Offical

Nice score.
**G**_


----------



## barnett (Nov 23, 2017)

I got a steal, less than the used tooling would have cost. A fair bit under $1000. it was an auction about 3 miles from my house.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 23, 2017)

Great score and of Corse


----------



## barnett (Nov 24, 2017)

Here's a pic of the ways.


----------



## Z2V (Nov 24, 2017)

Now you REALLY SUCK
Congrats on a great haul


----------



## Billh51 (Nov 24, 2017)

Congratulations on the mill and all the goodies that came with it, you did very well.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 25, 2017)

Wipe your feet , you stepped in it for sure


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 25, 2017)

Where is Vienna ,w.va? I was born in w.va. And delivered new autos to every dealer in the state over the years.
Thanks ron


----------



## barnett (Nov 25, 2017)

Scruffy said:


> Where is Vienna ,w.va? I was born in w.va. And delivered new autos to every dealer in the state over the years.
> Thanks ron


Vienna is is part of the Parkersburg area, it’s connected to the north end of it .


----------

